# Park farm, Arundel



## kizmund (6 July 2013)

Have been looking for a new livery yard as owners of my current yard are selling up. Time is on my side so am looking for a yard that fits all my criteria, make new friends and spend a lot of time up there. 

Does anyone know anything about park farm? I've had a google and looked up website but there's not much info. 

I viewed it about 10 years ago but have heard its been taken over and has changed a lot since then so any info or experiences you have would be great x


----------



## JennBags (10 July 2013)

I've heard nothing either good or bad about it...I think they specialise in "Natural Horsemanship" though, which (rightly or wrongly) would put me off a little bit 

I think Toffee44 knows a little about it though - you could try PMing her if she doesn't appear on this thread 

Whereabouts are you based, and what sort of yard are you looking for?


----------



## Toffee44 (10 July 2013)

Far as a I know it's a nice yard been down for lessons. Adam who runs it is very approachable, very into setting up a horsey community. 

Where are u?


----------



## Toffee44 (10 July 2013)

Although he is a "horse whisperer" I would say he's very practical sympathetic and there is no parelli about him


----------



## kizmund (14 July 2013)

JennBags said:



			I've heard nothing either good or bad about it...I think they specialise in "Natural Horsemanship" though, which (rightly or wrongly) would put me off a little bit 

I think Toffee44 knows a little about it though - you could try PMing her if she doesn't appear on this thread 

Whereabouts are you based, and what sort of yard are you looking for?
		
Click to expand...

I'm based in near Worthing, looking for a friendly yard with good turnout and a school. 
I posted because the natural horsemanship title put me off a bit! I wouldn't like to feel pressured to do things a certain way.


----------



## kizmund (14 July 2013)

Toffee44 said:



			Although he is a "horse whisperer" I would say he's very practical sympathetic and there is no parelli about him 

Click to expand...

Thanks for your reply! I quite like a busy yard, is it busy would you say? Also what's the grazing like? 

I don't want to make arrangements to look at yard to discover when I'm there that it doesn't meet my needs  feel a bit of a timewaster if I did that.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (15 July 2013)

When my friend was there pre Adam the grazing was good but she ended up moving because it was too rich for her Highland X. 

Why don't you ring and ask some questions if it doesn't sound like it is what you want then don't go and see it. If it does then go and look around that is the only way you will know if it feels right for you. I don't get why you think you will be wasting anyone's time unless you are not serious about moving. He is running a business of course he will want to show potential clients around. This is normal practice.


----------



## JennBags (15 July 2013)

Are you looking for DIY or part livery?


----------

